# Thirty-Two Lashed ('08): a newbie's review



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Buying boots without trying them on is risky, but it sounds like it worked out for you. If it makes you feel any better, I have about 40 days on my 32's and while they've been broken in, they aren't showing any noticible signs of wear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

55bucks shipped damn, that is a deal and they fit good nice


----------

